# Review Thread: The online stores in india



## varunprabhakar (Dec 12, 2007)

hello guys.
use this thread to review the services of online shopping stores in india.

i ll start wid indiaplaza.in

Site: Indiaplaza.in

Purchased: Nokia 1200
Cost: 1450 (almost equal to prevailing prices in the market)
Payment option used: Paymate credit
Shipping Charges: nil
Any other charges: nil
Warranty(Vendor/manufacturer): Manufacturers
Bill received: Yes
Courier service used: Bluedart
Order status: was updated regularly and properly.
Order received in: 3 days after payment verification

Recieved the mobile phone in original package wid all the accessories mentioned in the nokia sealed box

Other membership benefits: Points on purchase of each item(dont think will b very useful), free 250rs paymate voucher upto 30jan, 5000rs assured gift on purchase of 5000rs and above

So i ll give it a 4.75/5 based on my experience. (the packing can b a little better)


----------



## arunks (Dec 12, 2007)

future bazaar is very good..

they seem to be genuine ones from the all online stores...

ya indiaplaza.in is also very good...
it trust these these two from any other online stores..

even the big brother ebay.in is not trustable fully


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 12, 2007)

I would appreciate if the website address of the online vendors are mentioned to facilitate easy log-in orelse one has to search.


----------



## Neeraj Sahai (Jul 27, 2008)

www.Computerwarehousepricelist.com and www.swamipc.in and www.bwindia.com are good stores.  First two are oldies and somewhat expensive than the last but you can only check prices there and it works in ie browser only.


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2008)

What about
1. www.itwares.com (Best Price and Availability)
2. *priceguru.in/ (Good Pricelist Site but few items)
3. *www.techshop.in/store/main.php (Good Shop,Amazing Stock/Prices)
4. *www.lynx-india.com/ (One of The Best)


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
Anyone tried them ???


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 20, 2008)

except 2...i used all other


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Anyone tried them ???


I'd go for either no. 1 or no. 4


----------



## monkey (Aug 23, 2008)

Add more:

www.yantraonline.in
www.theitdepot.com

Apart from just listing I prefer a comparison chart: like comparison of prices, payment options, ease of communication, proper billing, etc. We could tabulate these features against each website which will give better picture. 

Also experienced buyers should be encouraged to comment rather than just anybody with no serious view(s).

What do ya say?


----------



## predatorvjisback (Aug 23, 2008)

www.lynx-india.com
this guy amarbir is well known and has hell lot of Brands and products


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 24, 2008)

My opinion -i don't know a better seller than amar(lynx).he's just great.my every bit of hardware comes from him,the one that he sells.my friend changed his most trusted seller after getting a rig from him on my suggestion      +he knows a lot about all the stuff that he sells ..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

Some INSANE deals I found online:

Lynx: Xpert Vision GF 9400GT 512MB GDDR2 is for 2777 
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2623

Lynx: Sapphire Radeon HD 3650 512MB (I guess its GDDR2) is for - hold your breath - 3332 
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2555

And in TheITDepot, Gigabyte Mobo with G33 chipset is for 3190. This must be THE most VFM intel board EVER.
*www.theitdepot.com/product.php?cat=13&sub_category_id=46&product_id=2780

Lynx: Sapphire HD 3870 512MB GDDR3 for 7K 
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2550

And Xpert Vision GF 9800GT for 7.3K 
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2631

And here is that elusive Sapphire HD4850 for BELOW 10K 
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2543


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 26, 2008)

Seriously, are those the prices? no tricks/gimmicks attached?


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Aug 26, 2008)

I would give -1 to itwares.com as they do not answer any emails or eben contact from messages from their own website!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 26, 2008)

Amarbir has some great pricing 

Sad part is, he doesnt advertise and  not much people know about him here in chandigarh. A visit to his shop in sector 10 is great experience to see some high end stuff


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 30, 2008)

and his latest price on 4850 is 8800 only :O


----------



## predatorvjisback (Oct 2, 2008)

hmmm all are right but thing is that in that website lynx-india  all pricing is without Taxes .so Not as Good as you all think


----------



## Pompy (Nov 9, 2008)

predatorvjisback said:


> hmmm all are right but thing is that in that website lynx-india  all pricing is without Taxes .so Not as Good as you all think



Hi  Vijay ,
 Do You Really Wanna Compete With Me ,Say Yes and i am Game For That ,you Select The Products And Lets See .Selling Online and Having a Store and Selling Onlne Also Is a Very different Thing .

Pompy AKA amarbir Webmaster lynx-india.com


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2008)

^^lol


----------



## Pompy (Nov 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^lol



True ,
 He Sounded To Snobby So i Have Challenged Him and i am a Punjabi I Will Not Loose


----------



## Ph4x0r (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh my, The Same Upper Case Style .. lolz


----------



## Pompy (Nov 9, 2008)

Ph4x0r said:


> Oh my, The Same Upper Case Style .. lolz



Well ,
Then You Know For Sure its Me


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 1, 2008)

How good is theitwares.com in terms of after sales support?


----------



## healerneil (Apr 10, 2009)

hello friends. Just need a good piece of suggestion from people who have actually purchased from lynx india. Is the shop genuine?? Does it ship on time (max 14 days)..and are the products good. Kindly help me out as i have recently ordered some items from them.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 10, 2009)

why there are so many posts about lynx-india .. are you guys advertising lynx-india???


----------



## healerneil (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah it wares is no use. too snobbish, very secretive. "Email and then i will tell you" and the telling never comes. i recently dealt with www.primeabgb.com. Was not bad even though it cost rs 100-300 rs more


----------

